# Bigone



## #1Garguide (Mar 5, 2013)

7'4" one Heck of a fish. It's going on the wall... He has got another gar the same length with me in the past but this ones heavier.


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow!!! 
I need to hook with you for some far hunting. Price rates? Also location you fish.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

That is prehistoric!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Prehistoric for sure, congrats!


----------

